# Did I ruin my new wok?



## Brigette (Jan 4, 2004)

I was attempting to "season" my new wok as per the directions:  brush on oil, then heat wok slowly until it turns "golden brown" then (presumably after it's cool) wash, dry, and repeat three times.  On the first time, I wasn't sure how slowly "slowly" was, so I started on low, but the oil never got golden, went to medium, but it didn't get golden, and finally to med-hi, but when I looked, it was already beyond golden -- golden in places, brown/black in places.

Should I just keep going and do this again, or should I scrub the inside out with SOS pads until the dark color comes off (assuming it in fact WILL come off) and start over?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 5, 2004)

Brigette;
    Just start where you left off. Many instruction guides for seasoning cookware are a little misleading. The wok you have sounds like what is referred to as "black steel". This is just plain steel, no coating...not stainless. After seasoning (and a few years of use) your wok will get beautifully black all over.


----------

